# Gentian Violet Question



## Song of Joy (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not quite sure where to put this, so I'll start here. If I'm in the wrong section, please move my post.









I have a bottle of gentian violet that is about 2.5 years old. My 3 week old son (as well as my dd and me) has thrush and I want to treat him with gentian violet. Does anyone know the shelf life of GV? My bottle has no expiration date on it.

TIA!


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

If the bottle has been stored properly sealed, it really should be ok.

Can you see if there's any particulate? If some of the alcohol has evaporated, there may be some, but it should still be fine to use.

Jen


----------



## Song of Joy (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

